# Honda EB5000X wiring issue



## Rutrut (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello All,
I decided to replace the oil level switch in my engine. Had been bad for a while and had some extra time. All went well. However, while I was putting the generator back together, I realized the there was some wiring on the side of the motor for the oil alert/engine switch that I had no idea how to make correct. I have studied the schematics several times and am quite capable with electrical work, but just cannot figure this out. Looking at the parts list, there are 2 parts listed as the oil alert unit, yet, there is only one on the schematics. Does anyone have one of these machines that maybe they could take a detailed picture of the connections that are in the rubber boot? My machine is older (possibly a EB5000XK1?) I have attached a pic of my dilemma. Any help would be hugely appreciated.:tango_face_crying:


----------



## robertstaley28 (Oct 28, 2018)

I can see in your image the cable is indicated by the color. If you connect them by matching the color it may be solved.


----------

